
Physicists find new state of matter that can supercharge technology - respinal
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/physicists-find-state-supercharge-technology
======
rurban
Better description of the original article: [http://www.sci-
news.com/physics/topological-superconductivit...](http://www.sci-
news.com/physics/topological-superconductivity-07501.html)

"Topological Superconductivity Holds Promise for Fault-Tolerant Quantum
Computing"

~~~
respinal
Thanks!

